# Please give me advice, puppy diarrhea!



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't have any advice to give you, but just wanted to say that she's beautiful, & I'm sorry to hear that she has this problem. I do hope someone with experience of this, will be able to help.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear Nana is ill again. I cannot offer advice, but hope your girl is better soon.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Have you considered that a food allergy or sensitivity could be contributing to the situation?

My older dog had a lot of runny stool and diarrhea when he was young. After ruling out other causes, I tried five different brands of kibble, including a super super premium grain free brand. He continued to have uncontrolled diarrhea and loose stool (diarrhea is when the dog can't control it, and it'll often have an accident indoors... loose stool is normal regularity, but very loose - usually diarrhea is from infection/disease and loose stool is often food related).

Anyway, at five months old I finally swapped him to raw food, and the change was miraculous. I use something called the whole prey model, 80% muscle, 10% bone, 10% organs (half of which must be liver). Bone is a constipating agent, so if the stool is still loose you can up your dogs bone levels to maybe 15%. You can even try that on a kibble diet (add some chicken drumsticks to her diet or something), although you won't get the full effects of eliminating all the grain and other bulking fillers they put in kibble. Raw doesn't have to be expensive, you just have to buy in bulk of sensible cuts and parts of animals.

Theoretically rawhide could cause it if she doesn't eat it often, or if she has a sensitivity to whatever animal it was made out of?

Also, with all the antibiotics, I am assuming you have given probiotics now it has finished?? Because that much antibiotics will definitely have destroyed her gut bacteria and that will be enough to give diarrhea or at the very least loose stools. So if you haven't, put her on a good quality probiotic.

Fasting for a day or so is a good way to go, then perhaps try half a chicken frame with your pumpkin and rice. Then it's up to you what path you choose. If it continues, definitely see the vet again! Good luck.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

After treating for such I have always found diarrhea returns and we just work through it. Usually within a week we are back to normal but I put them on Forta-Flora (probotics) everyday. As said by Lyssa, we need to help them reset the gut. It takes about a week after meds are stopped and using probotics to do this. Anything rawhide also gives my bunch the runs too.

What food is she on? I agree with the above post in that we found our dogs were really sensitive to corn. We went to a grain free food and stools straightened out. But I took about 2 wks to slowly change, very slow so no tummy upsets.

I honestly believe it may be the meds. During the time Coop was on it he was fine, but everytime he was finished the diarrhea started again. Finally just waited, kept his food the same and let it run it course. Lots to clean up and he was bathed almost every day so no reinfection, but suddenly his stools started to firm. Perhaps you just need time and probotics.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nana*

I think that the rawhide could be the problem (diarrhea)-*don't give her anymore.*


We were always told by the vet do give WELL cooked hamburger and rice when our dogs were sick.

Were you at the vet recently? If so, sometimes they will just answer questions over the phone. I would worry about her becoming dehydrated.
Are her gums nice and pink?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Rawhide will set off severe diarrhea in both my goldens. I agree with the above poster about giving her probiotics, I use the human kind-Jamieson Acidophilius Probiotic complex available at Walmart. You could also try Imodium, our breeder and vet recommend it. It slows down how fast food travels through the intestinal track. I have always had good results, it works almost immediately. However, if you do not see very quick improvement, you should probably take her back to the vet.

Has she had a really thorough bath? My understanding is that the giardia or coccidia spores (don't remeber which) can stick to the fur and the dog then licks themselves and ingests the spores. Can you take her elsewhere to go to the bathroom? Once giardia and coccidia (again, can't remember which) are in the ground they are very hard to get rid of.

I don't know where you are located, but my vet as started using a antibiotic called Tylan for diarrhea that does not respond to metronidazole. If you take her back maybe you could ask your vet about this.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Rawhide= bad 

What kibble are you feeding?
Try to only give kibble, no treats for now. Canned pumpkin is a good idea to try. You might have to wean her off of the metronidazole so I would call the vet, pick up more pills and slowly move from ex. 1 pill 2x/day to a half pill 2x/day to 1/4 pill 2x/day to 1/2 pill every other day. I had to do this with my dogs last year after attending a CRUDDY dog show last winter. I feel your pain. 

I'd recommend a probiotic. The Purina Forti-Flora is a good one. I use Natures Farmacy Digestive Enzymes. Though I might recommend trying the paste for fast effects. 

http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=199



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

When my Neeko had the runs (he's 12 weeks old) my vet told me I was feeding him too much, and to put regular baby rice cereal in with his kibble to thicken his poo.....Maybe this could help your poor lil Nana....:crossfing


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ask your vet if you can try Tylan.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What kind of food are your feeding her and how much?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Rawhide gave Ky the runs something awful. It took me awhile to put 2 & 2 together but when I did I stopped all rawhide and it solved the problem. Good luck, poor pup


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with Sally's Mom try Tylan.

Also, if you can take a baby wipe and wipe off her feet and coat with a few after she goes out it may help get any sort of infected feces or spores off of her. I'd also take her to the bathroom some place else if at all possible. Unscooped poop is one of my pet peeves as it spreads so many things.

Try feeding smaller quantities more frequently to see if things improve. 

If she has recurrent giardia or coccidia then you really do need more antibiotics. Will your vet run a fecal without an exam? I'm constantly running one down for my Toby after he eats something he shouldn't out walking. 

IBD is another possibility, though she's young. 

Just one more note, as with humans, not all dogs respond to probiotics. Toby doesn't. He has some digestive enzyme deficiencies (diagnosed through Texas A&M) and probiotics actually make him worse.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with the others, stay away from the rawhide. It bothers Liberty too. Also, any of those bully sticks, chewy type things with the brownish coating cause diarrhea every time for Liberty. I'm betting that is the problem!


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

OMG, you guys are AMAZING! Thank you so much for the wealth of information. I will never give rawhide to her again, and today, her stool is still a little soft but not too bad... I can pick it up without smearing. 

I feed Nana Nutro Natural choice a little over 3 cups a day. I feed her just plain kibble, and for treats I have whatever biscuits trader joes is selling at the time. Previously, I had her on Merrick grain free but while initially she did well, she went through s period of constipation and then explosive diarrhea. Previous to that, she ate innova puppy, and that produced loose stools everyday until the switch. This current food seems promising- she was having normal stools until the rawhide! 

I will definitely call my vet to ask about probiotics and Tylan! 
Her gums are still nice and pink. 

She had a bath during the treatment and everyday I wiped her butt with baby wipes... I will make sure to wipe her paws and fur more often now! 

Thank you thank you thank you guys so much for the advice!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear Nana is doing better.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nothing at all worked for my puppy until I tried Tylan powder, it did the trick! I also got a bag of kibble from vet called low residue intestinal and fed it for 2 weeks along with Tylan powder, after done with that kibble I put him on ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach


----------

